# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Zaburzenia w codziennym funkcjonowaniu. Niedotlenienie mózgu?

## Monia m

Witam
Opiszę co się dzieje od 2 -6 miesiecy. Nasila się z każdym miesiącem. Czy wcześniej też było to odczuwalne? Tak pewnie od jakichś 3 lat. Ale nie pamiętam jak często i co dokładnie.
Wstaje rano, jest ok. Jem śniadanie (nie jem tłusto, nie jem dużo) automatycznie po zjedzeniu (czasem po wypiciu zwykłej głupiej kawy z mlekien) automatycznie czuje ucisk, 'przycmienie?' w płacie czolowym, przy czym zaburzenia wzroku, zaburzenia mowy, jestem mega nerwowa w tym samym momencie, chce mi się pić i jeść, nie potrafię tego opisać. Od 2 miesiecy się to nasiliło i stało się bardziej uciążliwe. Zauważyłam zaburzenia mowy, trudność z zapamiętywaniem, zaburzenia smaku doszły. Zapominam coraz częściej slow lub ogólnie to co chce powiedzieć. Na co dzień jeszcze zachwianie równowagi. Zawroty. Niechęć, tak jakby coś chce a jednocześnie jakbym nie chciała,bo choć to jest mega proste i zależy tylko od chęci (które są) to tak jakby ich nie było. Brzmi niezrozumiale,ale sama nie rozumiem już siebie. Wiem,że nie jestem przez te stany sobą. Zawsze byłam nerwowa i czasem wybuchowa,ale ostatnio dopadają mnie takie jakby wyłączniki emocji. Umiem się powstrzymywać, ale podczas tego przeze mnie nazwanego "niedotlenienia" np.nasuwaja się mysli aby powiedzieć coś okropnego komuś albo cos w tym stylu. Rzeczy które nawet w nerwach zwykłych nigdy bym nie powiedziała. Typu "zdechnij" no nie wiem jak to nazwać. Parę razy te wyłączniki się pojawiły. Tak chwilowo. Są i nie ma. Czyli tak jakby dochodzą mi przerozne objawy.
Pół roku temu w maju miałam wstrząśnienie mózgu.ale tomografia mózgu wyszła ok. Choć te objawy o których pisze że jakieś uciski w płacie czołowym i ten nagły brak energii i te zaburzenia to były już przed tym wstrząsnieniem. Lżejsze ale były. Aha ogólnie miewam niskie ciśnienie. Przeciętnie 90/60 mniej i więcej. Jedynie od 2-3 miesięcy zauważyłam że i puls się obniżył. Miewam 52? Czasem i 48 czy 45 się zdarzyło wieczorem.
Już psychicznie nie wytrzymuje z tym co się ze mną dzieje. Jest to tak uciążliwe. Aha i to badanie Romberga oczywiście dodatnie. Nawet nie zdążę jeszcze zamknąć oczu a już czuję że mnie delikatnie mdli i czuje że się kołysze. A jak zamknę oczu to no niestety kołysania nie da się nie zauwazyc.
Szukam w okolicy dobrego neurologa ale to nie jest takie proste. Może Warszawa...
Dodam przeklinanie, sztywność karku i przy kręceniu głowa zawroty. Jak oddycham głęboko to czuje ulgę w tych przyćmieniach,ale i przy tym to przesuwa się na tył głowy i zawroty nasilają się i ucisk taki dziwny jakby z tylu,ale uciekający na szyję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

????????????????

----------


## borsuk9w

Tu nie ma na co czekać. Idź do neurologa. A najlepiej poproś lekarza rodzinnego o skierowanie do szpitala na neurologie. Wybierz szpital specjalistyczny, gdzie mają rezonans i tomograf. Nie ma na co czekać.

Czy miałaś robione badania w kierunku boreliozy?

----------


## stlkr8

> Witam
> Opiszę co się dzieje od 2 -6 miesiecy. Nasila się z każdym miesiącem. Czy wcześniej też było to odczuwalne? Tak pewnie od jakichś 3 lat. Ale nie pamiętam jak często i co dokładnie.
> Wstaje rano, jest ok. Jem śniadanie (nie jem tłusto, nie jem dużo) automatycznie po zjedzeniu (czasem po wypiciu zwykłej głupiej kawy z mlekien) automatycznie czuje ucisk, 'przycmienie?' w płacie czolowym, przy czym zaburzenia wzroku, zaburzenia mowy, jestem mega nerwowa w tym samym momencie, chce mi się pić i jeść, nie potrafię tego opisać. Od 2 miesiecy się to nasiliło i stało się bardziej uciążliwe. Zauważyłam zaburzenia mowy, trudność z zapamiętywaniem, zaburzenia smaku doszły. Zapominam coraz częściej slow lub ogólnie to co chce powiedzieć. Na co dzień jeszcze zachwianie równowagi. Zawroty. Niechęć, tak jakby coś chce a jednocześnie jakbym nie chciała,bo choć to jest mega proste i zależy tylko od chęci (które są) to tak jakby ich nie było. Brzmi niezrozumiale,ale sama nie rozumiem już siebie. Wiem,że nie jestem przez te stany sobą. Zawsze byłam nerwowa i czasem wybuchowa,ale ostatnio dopadają mnie takie jakby wyłączniki emocji. Umiem się powstrzymywać, ale podczas tego przeze mnie nazwanego "niedotlenienia" np.nasuwaja się mysli aby powiedzieć coś okropnego komuś albo cos w tym stylu. Rzeczy które nawet w nerwach zwykłych nigdy bym nie powiedziała. Typu "zdechnij" no nie wiem jak to nazwać. Parę razy te wyłączniki się pojawiły. Tak chwilowo. Są i nie ma. Czyli tak jakby dochodzą mi przerozne objawy.
> Pół roku temu w maju miałam wstrząśnienie mózgu.ale tomografia mózgu wyszła ok. Choć te objawy o których pisze że jakieś uciski w płacie czołowym i ten nagły brak energii i te zaburzenia to były już przed tym wstrząsnieniem. Lżejsze ale były. Aha ogólnie miewam niskie ciśnienie. Przeciętnie 90/60 mniej i więcej. Jedynie od 2-3 miesięcy zauważyłam że i puls się obniżył. Miewam 52? Czasem i 48 czy 45 się zdarzyło wieczorem.
> Już psychicznie nie wytrzymuje z tym co się ze mną dzieje. Jest to tak uciążliwe. Aha i to badanie Romberga oczywiście dodatnie. Nawet nie zdążę jeszcze zamknąć oczu a już czuję że mnie delikatnie mdli i czuje że się kołysze. A jak zamknę oczu to no niestety kołysania nie da się nie zauwazyc.
> Szukam w okolicy dobrego neurologa ale to nie jest takie proste. Może Warszawa...
> Dodam przeklinanie, sztywność karku i przy kręceniu głowa zawroty. Jak oddycham głęboko to czuje ulgę w tych przyćmieniach,ale i przy tym to przesuwa się na tył głowy i zawroty nasilają się i ucisk taki dziwny jakby z tylu,ale uciekający na szyję



no, ładnie "Monia" opisała moje objawy. Neurolog i psychiatra → neuroleptyki.
Z mojej strony... - uważaj żeby Cię ktoś nie wkręcił w coś co jeszcze bardziej pogorszy Twój stan. Żeby się nie uzależnić od takiej osoby - osób.

"Monia" jest wirtualna - ktoś jakby mnie znał za moją aktywność w internecie, że to tutaj wstawił...

Dzięki mu za to, bo sam nie opisałbym tego trafniej, jaki marny mój los.

→ _medyczka.pl/strach-przed-niezasnieciem-fobia-60815#post177401_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ze snem nie mam problemów. Tzn.moje niezdrowe nawyki od lat - kładzenie sie spać 1-3 w nocy, czasem później...odsypiam te 6-8 godzin i tak zawsze. Jak wstaje do pracy o 5 to udaje mi się zasnąć o 1,2 w nocy. Czasem i o 3. I powiem Wam że czasem lepiej się czuję po tych przespanych jedynie 3 czy 2 godzinach jak po 7. Oczywiście ten7 godzinami śpię, ponieważ sobie tak ustawiam budzik aby zdrowo tyle odespać. Jakbym nie nastawiała budzika to pewnie spalabym po 12 godzin.

Wiecie co? Zapomniałam dopisać właśnie drżenie czasem delikatnie rąk. tzn.fizycznie nie jest to widoczne na co dzień, ale czasem mam takie wtazenie, tym bardziej że mi ostatnio często z rąk coś wypada. Ale to może bardziej wynika z tego mojego "otępienia"
Teraz np. podżeram sobie chipsy bananowe i orzechy w karmelu, i przyćmienie zeszło kompletnie na oczy. Kompletnie obraz zamazany. Przeglądam coś w laptopie,bo muszę kupić coś. Okropne uczucie, ale przyzwyczaiłam się do tego,że czasem ledwo co widzę, staram sie robić to co dalej robiłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aha. Wczoraj poczułam lekkie dziwne drętwienie lewej strony twarzy. Ale to pewnie przez zepsuty ząb do czyszczenia kanałowego. pewnie tak.
Wiecie co, wiem że nie powinno się czytać tych wszystkich objawów przeróżnych chorób, bo człowiek sobie zaczyna każda chorobę wmawiac i wariuje, ale.....tak z ciekawości poczytałam o stwardnieniu rozsianym i naprawdę znajome mi objawy. Pogorszenie pamięci, wzroku, zachwianie równowagi, uczucie mrowienia, nadpobudliwość-depresja -nagle skoki z jednego na drugie, drżenie dłoni itp..... 

A może to wszystko ma po prostu zwiazek z moim niskim ciśnieniem. To pogorszenie wzroku itd.... teraz np mam ciśnienie 106/52 a puls nawet duży jak na mnie bo 64. Wczoraj o też porze miałam 116/59 a puls 53
A tuż przed snem 114/48 puls 55

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam w życiu też przejścia z zaburzeniami odżywiania. Czasem za mało jadałam i anemię, niedoborow dużo mam do dziś, bo nigdy nie jadłam warzyw zbyt wieleni często. Teraz się staram. Choć to i tak jest raz na tydzień jakieś warzywo ale to już lepiej niż nic. Do tego dlugi okres czasu wymiotowałam, z przerwami. Czasem parę razy dziennie , czasem miesiąc przerwy bo próbowałam walczyc. Być może to wszystko ma związek z sercem? Mięśnie są osłabione i serce pompuje za mało krwi do mozgu? Stąd uczucie jakby niedotlenienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałam się zalogować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu nie ma na co czekać. Idź do neurologa. A najlepiej poproś lekarza rodzinnego o skierowanie do szpitala na neurologie. Wybierz szpital specjalistyczny, gdzie mają rezonans i tomograf. Nie ma na co czekać.
> 
> Czy miałaś robione badania w kierunku boreliozy?


Borelioza? Nie. Ale nie "ukąsił " mnie raczej kleszcz.. tzn. rok temu  mialam sytuację że mi siedział na ręku (w zgięciu łokcia od wewn.strony) ale te objawy o których pisałam, pojawily się już wcześniej wcześniej.. pierw nie czułam aż tak tego uderzenia, tylko jedynie brak energii,zmęczenie, nerwowość zaraz po zjedzeniu..

----------


## stalker8

> no, ładnie "Monia" opisała moje objawy. Neurolog i psychiatra → neuroleptyki.
> Z mojej strony... - * uważaj żeby Cię ktoś nie wkręcił w coś co jeszcze bardziej pogorszy Twój stan. Żeby się nie uzależnić od takiej osoby - osób.*
> 
> "Monia" jest wirtualna - ktoś jakby mnie znał za moją aktywność w internecie, że to tutaj wstawił...
> 
> Dzięki mu za to, bo sam nie opisałbym tego trafniej, jaki marny mój los.
> 
> → _medyczka.pl/strach-przed-niezasnieciem-fobia-60815#post177401_


O tym mówię:
→ _youtube.com/watch?v=fg7JXa1kaak
3 Pytania, które sprawią, ze każdy Cię polubi (Programowanie neurolingwistyczne)_
AUTOKOREKTA
Opublikowany 8 sie 2017
Każdy chce nawiązać kontakt z ludźmi i zbudować przyjaźń.
Te 3 pytania zdecydowanie ułatwią Ci osiągnięcie tego celu.

Jeśli się znajdziesz w kiepskim stanie fizycznym, z co za tym idzie psychicznym,
to tacy ludzie mają łatwiej. Ktoś przeze mnie nie mógł realizować swojego interesu na forum, od którego byłem uzależniony - opisałem to w temacie, który dałem do sygnatury jak poznałem Marlenę.
→ _couchsurfing.com/people/marlena-marlena_
I jestem poniekąd nadal, często tam wchodzę - do ludzi, których się boję, bo wiedzą o mnie; nawet mnie tam odblokowali z bana, dwukrotnie, wiedząc o mojej skłonności do wchodzenia tam - że to mnie wyniszcza, przywołuje wspomnienia i lęki.
Myślę, że to moja choroba tak mną rządzi. A jest jeszcze drugie forum - to niebieskie (też wspomniane w sygnaturze).

Dlatego chciałbym się leczyć psychiatrycznie, bo i moje zdrowie fizyczne przez to się pogarsza. - Ale leczyć, a nie to co otrzymałem po zgłoszeniu się do poradni. Niestety - ludzie są wszędzie interesowni, liczy się to kto silny za tobą stoi, inaczej nie ma - że ktoś ci pomoże.

→ _youtube.com/watch?v=eUfq0OzeYB8_
II zjazd Akordeonistów i Akordeonistek grupy "Świat Akordeonu"
Opublikowany 17 cze 2013
Kamil Grabiński, młody i zdolny akordeonista, gra drugiego dnia zjazdu grupy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Domyślam się, że nazwa użytkownika nie jest przypadkowa. Daj sobie spokój tu.

----------


## stalker8

Nie masz nawet nicku, więc nie wiem do kogo mówię/piszę. Nazwa jest bo jest... ten rodzaj samotności, który wynika z choroby; stępienie umysłu - jak wolisz, to nawet uczuć podobno wyższych, ale ja widzę wszędzie wyrachowanie, chęć zrobienia sobie dobrze i ubieranie tego w górnolotne słowa... Ja się chyba powtarzam z tym, już to wpisywałem na medyczka.pl.
I z tej właśnie chęci - nie z czego innego, owszem, właśnie u mnie  - także w końcu podatność na wpływ, od osób, które wydaje się, że do nich bym chciał. A to ślepa droga. No ślepa, że nie ma jak zawrócić. O tym "Monia" nie pisze, ja przestrzegam. Nietrzeźwa jazda. I teraz też, nadal to robię.

Coś takiego znalazłem:
_→ youtube.com/watch?v=Myo7YT6IQg4_

No, ale jak to zrobić w moim wieku?? - Dla autorki tematu i dla mnie: ocenić swoje możliwości, nie mierzyć za wysoko... A no właśnie... patrzę na Marlenę i wszystko wydaje się bez sensu - nie dam rady osiągnąć niczego co ona potrafi, ma...
Co w takim razie zostało? Do czego dążyć? - Odpowiedzi, myślę, że na tym kanale YouTube: *Przeciętny Człowiek*. Muszę obejrzeć. No i .. nadal chcę tu być.  :Frown:

----------


## stalker8

Jeśli chodzi o _programowanie neurolingwistyczne_ - nie interesowałem się czym jest (tak jak wszystkim; dlaczego nie czułem sensu - bo opóźnienie poznawcze, braki nie do nadrobienia, nędzne warunki w domu → depresja).

Podczas rozmowy ze szpitalnym psychologiem  - rutynowa procedura przy przyjęciu na oddział neurologiczny - wspomniałem, że trafiłem w internecie na forum ludzi, którzy nie wprost, ale mówią, że

mają orientację w tego typu technikach, wykorzystują je w swojej profesji - w końcu to specjaliści od wywoływania stanów emocjonalnych.

I otrzymałem natychmiast odpowiedź, że tym można zrobić komuś krzywdę.
Nie wiedziałem, a rozumiem dopiero teraz, że Marlena _→cloud.mail.ru/public/sHVm/mnEy8GBAH_

 - to właśnie wtedy, w swoim młodym wieku, robiła ze mną.
Oczywiście możecie sobie myśleć, że coś teraz dorabiam do tego, konfabuluję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokladnie jak pisze osoba 2 posty wyzej - stalker 8 - jesli nie pomagasz (widze ciagle wpisy) to przynajmniej nie przeszkadzaj znajdz sobie inne forum do dokuczania bo tu ludzie chca pomocy i cos dzialac a nie tylko narzekac i nekac normalnych ludzi- nie takich jak ty

----------


## stalker8

> stalker 8 - jesli nie pomagasz (widze ciagle wpisy) to przynajmniej nie przeszkadzaj znajdz sobie inne forum do dokuczania bo tu ludzie chca pomocy i cos dzialac a nie tylko narzekac i nekac normalnych ludzi- nie takich jak ty


 Większość wpisów tutaj to reklamy i to także środków, które bez wiedzy o ich stosowaniu mogą spowodować fatalne skutki (przed czym czasem przestrzegam - frajer, który nic w życiu nie przeżył). Pojawiają się one jednak w tematach, związanych z występowaniem częstych, ale i rzadszych problemów - tak aby kto tutaj wejdzie, mógł odnieść te informacje/sugestie do siebie, jeśli zauważy coś wspólnego ze swoją sytuacją. W ten sposób i ja wiele razy zostałem stąd naprowadzony na trop dalszych poszukiwań, w zagadnieniach, które dotyczą mojego stanu zdrowia. Pisząc o sobie staram się, zwłaszcza ostatnio wpisywać w tę formułę forum, już do mnie dotarło czym ono jest i co mi może dać przebywanie tutaj - niestety to także u mnie powoduje brak chęci działania w mojej własnej sprawie, rodzaj uzależnienia, lęk. Tak jak mi to nazwano 'tam' - wchodzenie jak na strony porno, dokładnie w ten sposób; doktor mówiła o samoleczeniu przez masturbację - pisałem już o tym, to pewnie ironia, abym miał niepokój, który mnie wykańcza. Nie terapia, niestety. Czy w takim razie stan uspokojenia jak na neuroleptykach... nie wiem.. Nie wiem co mam zrobić, boję się, to jest jedno z tych miejsc gdzie uciekam, a to stąd trzeba abym odszedł, ale nie umiem, nie mam dokąd. Źle ze mną, nie poradzę sobie. Piszę w temacie autorki, która - no wiem jak to jest na forach... ktoś zakłada temat, żeby dać do myślenia... - wygląda na wirtualną postać, której młoda osobowość sugeruje, że za jakiś czas może mieć ze sobą podobny problem jak ja. W tym temacie swoje napisałem, teraz Wy - jak "działać".

----------


## Monia mmm

Człowieku daj sobie spokój. Rozumiem, że jestem chory i w ten  sposób szukasz pomocy i jednocześnie chcesz zwrócić na siebie uwagę. Ale nie zaśmiecaj mi wątku. Jeszcze chwila a zgłoszę Cię do moderatora forum i za każdym razem nawet jak bedziesz się pojawić pod innym nickiem to będę to zgłaszać. Trudno, poświęcę trochę czasu, ale nie dam Ci tej satysfakcji abyś wpraszasz się do każdego wątku,tylko jedynie po to by namieszać i powkurzac ludzi. Zgłoś się do specjalisty,bo masz ewidentnie problem.
Powodzenia i mam nadzieję, nie do widzenia Stalker.

----------


## Monia mmm

Człowieku daj sobie spokój. Rozumiem, że jestes chory i w ten  sposób szukasz pomocy i jednocześnie chcesz zwrócić na siebie uwagę. Ale nie zaśmiecaj mi wątku. Jeszcze chwila a zgłoszę Cię do moderatora forum i za każdym razem nawet jak bedziesz się pojawić pod innym nickiem to będę to zgłaszać. Trudno, poświęcę trochę czasu, ale nie dam Ci tej satysfakcji abyś wpraszasz się do każdego wątku,tylko jedynie po to by namieszać i powkurzac ludzi. Zgłoś się do specjalisty,bo masz ewidentnie problem.
Powodzenia i mam nadzieję, nie do widzenia Stalker.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Monia masz racje takie osoby powinno sie wytepic dla nich sa fora o glupotach o zyciu gwiazd itp a to forum stalker zostaw w spokoju rozumiem ze chcesz zaistniec w sieci i sie nudzisz ale sa ludzie jak widzisz ktorzy chca do czegos dojsc i maja co robic w przeciwienstwie do ciebie. popsules juz tyle watkow tutaj nie wiem dlaczego administracja nic nie robi. takim osobom powinno sie calkowicie odciac dostep do forum i powinny byc kary. powinnismy sie wszyscy zebrac i doprowdzic do zablokowania takiej osoby bo to sie robi smieszne juz parodia forum medcznego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

EEG było wykonywane - przepraszam, jeśli nie doczytałam, ale przy takich objawach to mus, komplet badań eeg i rezonans bo tomografia jest nie daje pełnego obrazu, jeśli jest jakieś schorzenie

----------


## stalker8

> Człowieku daj sobie spokój. Rozumiem, że jestes chory i w ten  sposób szukasz pomocy i jednocześnie chcesz zwrócić na siebie uwagę. Ale nie zaśmiecaj mi wątku. Jeszcze chwila a zgłoszę Cię do moderatora forum i za każdym razem nawet jak bedziesz się pojawić pod innym nickiem to będę to zgłaszać. Trudno, poświęcę trochę czasu, ale nie dam Ci tej satysfakcji abyś wpraszasz się do każdego wątku,tylko jedynie po to by namieszać i powkurzac ludzi. Zgłoś się do specjalisty,bo masz ewidentnie problem.
> Powodzenia i mam nadzieję, nie do widzenia Stalker.


Ja rozumiem, że to jest groźba, za to co pisałem na drugim forum w ostatnich dniach. U specjalistów byłem. Neurolog mnie  ponad rok temu wyrzuciła; psychiatrzy - nie pozostawiają złudzeń, mogę najwyżej ćpać leki, ale jeszcze się przed tym bronię.
Wiesz czemu to robię? 
Bo jako ten od gorszego boga, chciałem żyć nieuczciwie, oszukiwać innych, może iść do prostytutki, albo kraść - jak niektóre osoby chore psychicznie mają. Choć marzenia o normalnym życiu miałem zawsze, ale co to znaczy normalnym...
Ja normalnego nie chcę! Zamiast żony - wolałbym kochankę, ot co. Po prostu za słaby żyć jak zdrowi. A teraz śpiący, jutro Ci dokończę, albo i nie, bo już najważniejsze napisałem do Ciebie.
Ty sugerujesz, że niektóre kwasy tłuszczowe.. Ty mnie znasz i masz nieprzypadkowy nick, po tym jak nie mogłem się zalogować do poczty i musiałem coś podać o sobie. Ktoś ma kontrolę nad moim komputerem, ale jak widzisz już nie robi to na mnie takiego wrażenia, bardzo się pogrążam pisząc to.
I to właśnie przez to, że ktoś (Ty), chce mnie pilnować, abym nie miał odwagi szaleć, był deprywowany że ktoś patrzy. Dlatego nie dążę do tego co związane z... seksem,  z życiem, mogę sobie wytrzepać przed porno, a sił na to też coraz mniej. Mam teraz taką rozkminę (objaw choroby psychicznej), że myślę, że tamci z forum od Marleny, przewidzieli to, że choroba neurologiczna postąpi i nie będę aktywny... leki, nie mam siły, chcę spać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o usuniecie uzytkownika Stalker8. 


A tak na marginesie nie powinnam odpowiadac bo to jeszcze podjudza natretow, ale wiedz Stalker ze to zadne usprawiedliwienie sa oddzialy zamkniete w szpitalach psychiatrycznych tam pasujesz i tam ci dobiora leki i podlecza troche, jak masz orzeczenie o stopniu niepeln. to bedzie ci juz latwiej zbieraj papierki wypisy ze szpitala, sa firmy ktore zatrudniaja z orzeczeniem moze to nie jest jakas praca marzen ale staniesz na nogi i podlecza cie troche z uzaleznienia od komputera, nie wiem co umiesz robic (pewnie niewiele bo osoby ktore tak dokuczaja to glownie pasozytuja w zyciu) ale w takiej pracy nie trzeba miec nie wiadomo jakich umiejetnosci, pozbadz sie komputera i oplacania internetu to zaoszczedzisz troche, nie bierz w kolko renty i zasilkow tylko postaraj sie ogarnac wyjsc z domu nie wiem kto sie toba zajmuje, kogo wykorzystujesz i uczyniles z niego niewolnika pewnie nie potrafisz wody zagotowac ale nigdy nie jest za pozno na nauke. takie osoby wlasnie ktore zaczepiaja ludzi dokuczaja to sami sa zakompleksieni boja sie wszystkiego nie potrafia nic zrobic i stad sie to bierze- jak pozbedziesz sie kompa zaczniesz zarabiac na siebie, robic cos kolo siebie np jedzenie, pranie to troche sie uspokoja zaburzenia psychiczne, nie wiem na jakie sie leczysz jesli to schizofrenia to ciezko ci bedzie ale dasz rade. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Monia m

Stalker odpusc. Nikt tego nie chce czytać. Proszę, zgłoś się do psychiatry, psychologa. Życzę Ci mimo wszystko jak najlepiej. Żegnam

----------


## stalker8

*Ale ja nie żegnam.*

→ _historia.org.pl/2015/07/08/bolszewicka-rewolucja-seksualna/_
→ _new.org.pl/2048-seks-za-zelazna-kurtyna_

→ _pressmania.pl/pamieci-aleksandry-kollataj/
Czy Kołłontaj była twórcą Święta Kobiet? A przynajmniej umiejscowienia go w kalendarzu?
Prawdopodobnie tak._

No. Człowiek uczy się całe życie. Dobrze, że to znalazłem.
---
→ _medyczka.pl/czy-niska-temperatura-ciala-34-a-32665#post178428_



> Życzliwe forum naprowadziło mnie na taki oto link:
> 
> →youtube.com/watch?v=oM2chNTmCNI
> 
> No, tutaj wygląda to mniej dramatycznie.
> →youtube.com/watch?v=6S-8iRLbyp8
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


Chodzi do temperaturę - i wilgotność powietrza - jakich z powodu, owszem, mojego zachowania doświadczam w pracy.  *A teraz i niech mnie tu znajdą.* Jak nie wytrzymam to pracę zostawię. Zostawię i tyle. W tych warunkach neuroleptyk i antydepresant...?

A one, oni - są w porządku? Może nie nadaję się do życia w społeczeństwie - ?
Co mam zrobić żeby godnie żyć?

Na razie o rentę się nie staram. Tymczasem siadam wypełnić PIT, dam radę to zrobić dzisiaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stalker czego nie rozumiesz odejdz stad kazdy ma cie dosyc nie powinno byc tak ze element rzadzi swiatem przeciez ty nigdzie nie pracujesz nie oszukuj ludzi poza tym to nikogo nie obchodzi ale tacy ludzie ani nie chca sie leczyc ani isc do zakladu gdzie ty pracujesz cale zycie siedzisz komus na glowie bierzesz zasileczek obiadek a to idzie z pieniedzy ludzi. jak potrzebujesz pomocy to idz do szpitala tam dostaniesz leki za darmo miske pod nos tylko dlatego nie chcesz isc bo nie mialbys internetu dla siebie zeby nekac ludzi. moze ktos ci pomoc sie spakowac i zawiezc do szpitala ale ty nie bo chcesz tutaj marnowac zycie sobie i innym. ODEJDZ STAD TO CHCE UZYSKAC NIE CHCESZ SIE LECZYC TO TWOJ PROBLEM ALE SPRZEDAJ KOMPUTER I ODEJDZ Z TEGO FORUM TO WSZYSCY BEDA SZCZESLIWI 
 a moderacja to tutaj nic nie robi zeby pozbyc sie elementu naprawde
stalker ODEJDZ I NIE UPRZYKRZAJ JUZ NAM ZYCIA zacznij zyc na swoj rachunek, nie wiem naucz sie robic sobie chociaz herbate i kroic chleb i odejdz z tego forum. Do (NIE) widzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Monia- wiadomo już coś? Odnośnie boreliozy to ona jest podstępna. Moja mama też twierdziła, że nigdy nic ją nie ugryzło, mówiła że jakby ugryzło to by coś miała i miała latami dziwne objawy, nikt nie wiedział co to jest, podejrzewali nawet padaczkę, a jeden neurolog wpadł na to, żeby zrobić jej badania i wyszła przewlekła borelioza. Mama leczy się, ale mówi, że ona się nie zgadza z tą diagnozą, że to może jakaś pomyłka, bo "ją nic nie ugryzło", ale lekarze twierdzą, że to prawidłowa diagnoza. Miała latami dziwne objawy w tomografii, rezonansie nic nie było, nie wiadomo było jak to ugryźć, ale po czasie na szczęście się wyjasniło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze o usuniecie uzytkownika Stalker8. 
> 
> 
> A tak na marginesie nie powinnam odpowiadac bo to jeszcze podjudza natretow, ale wiedz Stalker ze to zadne usprawiedliwienie sa oddzialy zamkniete w szpitalach psychiatrycznych tam pasujesz i tam ci dobiora leki i podlecza troche, jak masz orzeczenie o stopniu niepeln. to bedzie ci juz latwiej zbieraj papierki wypisy ze szpitala, sa firmy ktore zatrudniaja z orzeczeniem moze to nie jest jakas praca marzen ale staniesz na nogi i podlecza cie troche z uzaleznienia od komputera, nie wiem co umiesz robic (pewnie niewiele bo osoby ktore tak dokuczaja to glownie pasozytuja w zyciu) ale w takiej pracy nie trzeba miec nie wiadomo jakich umiejetnosci, pozbadz sie komputera i oplacania internetu to zaoszczedzisz troche, nie bierz w kolko renty i zasilkow tylko postaraj sie ogarnac wyjsc z domu nie wiem kto sie toba zajmuje, kogo wykorzystujesz i uczyniles z niego niewolnika pewnie nie potrafisz wody zagotowac ale nigdy nie jest za pozno na nauke. takie osoby wlasnie ktore zaczepiaja ludzi dokuczaja to sami sa zakompleksieni boja sie wszystkiego nie potrafia nic zrobic i stad sie to bierze- jak pozbedziesz sie kompa zaczniesz zarabiac na siebie, robic cos kolo siebie np jedzenie, pranie to troche sie uspokoja zaburzenia psychiczne, nie wiem na jakie sie leczysz jesli to schizofrenia to ciezko ci bedzie ale dasz rade. Pozdrawiam


A z czego Ty żyjesz? Jakie masz 'umiejętności', żeby tutaj kogoś osądzać i mówić co ma robić. To forum jest specyficzne, między innymi przez to, że każdy może powiedzieć co go boli, jaką ma sytuację. I uzyskać opinię od zwykłych ludzi, nie tylko specjalistów. Czasami to pomaga, przeważnie nie szkodzi, może być jakąś propozycją zmiany.
I co Ci przeszkadzają ludzie na zasiłkach? O ile wiem, są głowowe.  Oni są dla Ciebie w czymś konkurencją? Chyba, że też o zasiłek?  Co do umiejętności - większa część społeczeństwa, Twoim zdaniem, jakie ma? A jeśli nie ma, to powinni siedzieć cicho? Czy ci co maja [umiejętności] może niech wypowiadają się też tylko o nich - na forum o gotowaniu, praniu, a nawet nauczaniu.
Na zaburzenia psychiczne nie pomogą leki jeśli się nie zmieni tego co w otoczeniu je wywołuje. I to jak najszybciej. To jest warunek. Którego niestety nie da się łatwo spełnić i tacy ludzie cierpią całe życie. Zacząć brać coś co i tak nie zadziała, stłumi na początku nie eliminując przyczyny, która nie musi leżeć w woli jednostki...? One są skuteczne tylko aby przetrwać zły okres, podźwignąć się i isć dalej, zbudować poczucie wartości - jeśli na to nie ma szans, to co? Brać do końca życia mając skutki uboczne? Tak właśnie, domyślam się,  funkcjonuje większość ludzi na takich lekach - nikt się nie przejmuje by dać im choć tyle komfortu by mogli próbować zająć się tym do czego jeszcze mają choć tyle predyspozycji, by - tu już nie wiem... może okresowo wspomagać się farmakologią, żeby dalej żyć. A jak inni mają nawet nie obojętność, a satysfakcję z tego, że ktoś marnieje, ginie - jacy to są ludzie? Oni z czego żyją, czym się zajmują - może ktoś na nich nastaje?

----------


## stalker8

Głodowe, zasiłki.
Ale to ktoś tym tematem zaczepia mnie. Daje mi do zrozumienia, że nie wiem co mnie czeka w chorobie, a moje dni policzone. Bo rzeczywiście kogoś irytuję. I z wypowiedzi powyżej, wydaje się, że nawet bardzo. A czym? Może celnością uwag.
Podejrzewam, że nie z tego forum, a przez trojan, nie mogłem jakiś czas temu logować się tutaj - nad czym tak płakałem prosząc o wybaczenie, że już tu będę grzeczny. Nic aż takiego tam wtedy nie napisałem, może jednak gdzie indziej... i za to.

----------


## Monia mm

> Monia- wiadomo już coś? Odnośnie boreliozy to ona jest podstępna. Moja mama też twierdziła, że nigdy nic ją nie ugryzło, mówiła że jakby ugryzło to by coś miała i miała latami dziwne objawy, nikt nie wiedział co to jest, podejrzewali nawet padaczkę, a jeden neurolog wpadł na to, żeby zrobić jej badania i wyszła przewlekła borelioza. Mama leczy się, ale mówi, że ona się nie zgadza z tą diagnozą, że to może jakaś pomyłka, bo "ją nic nie ugryzło", ale lekarze twierdzą, że to prawidłowa diagnoza. Miała latami dziwne objawy w tomografii, rezonansie nic nie było, nie wiadomo było jak to ugryźć, ale po czasie na szczęście się wyjasniło



Nadal nic z tym nie robię. Szczególnie że ostatnie dni są okropne. Z uwagi że powinnam mieć miesiączkę a jej nie mam (czesto mi się spóźnia albo zanika na miesiąc) to ciągle chce mi się jeść, a jak jem (nie dużo, szamie raz to kabanoska, serka czy np.orzechy z twarogiem) a przecież zaraz po jedzeniu najgorsze czuje te uciski. Najgorszy moment miałam dziś popołudniu jak Napilam się kubek rosołu gorącego. Chciałam zapełnić czymś płynnym brzuch aby nie podjadać. Zaraz po opróżnieniu tego kubła rosołu (bez makaronu) okropnie mnie zaczęło uciskać w głowie.jednoczesnie jakbym ciśnienie czulam takie w glowie,że zaczęłam się zwijać na fotelu i nie wiedziałam jak opanować to coś co czułam. Miałam ochotę rzucić czymś i cos zbić, rozpieprzyc albo złamać sobie,wykręcić rękę czy nogę. Boże.to było okropne.

----------


## Monia mmn

Co do stalkera. Zlapmy sie prostego i skutecznego sposobu. Po prostu nie zwracajmy na niego uwagi. W końcu to mu się znudzi jeśli zobaczy,że nie ma zainteresowania jego osobą.

----------


## stalker8

Jacy "My"? A Tobie wydaje się, że kto tutaj się Tobą interesuje poza mną? A właściwie to nie "Tobą", tylko zainteresował mnie czyjś wpis, który tak trafnie ujmuje moje objawy psychiczne. Innych (neurologicznych) nie dotyka. 
Zdziwiło mnie właśnie, dlaczego ktoś tutaj to zrobił, jaki miał w tym cel... zapewne okazać innym z kim mają do czynienia. Skoro się do takich objawów przyznaję.
Rozumiem, że uzależnienie, bycie pod wpływem kogoś z powodu zagubienia w trudnej sytuacji, Tobie nie grozi. Ja dostałem nauczkę; nigdy nie pogodzę się  z tym co zaszło. A pomocy dla takich jak ja nie ma - raz już zostałem zbanowany, albo raczej to trojan, ingerencja kogoś spoza tego forum - coraz większe usterki w systemie operacyjnym, w tej chwili nie działa translator w przeglądarce, kolejny cios, aby zdołować. I powrót pięknej Pani PsychologBMW - w pierwszej chwili nawet się ucieszyłem, taki odruch, ale jak nie działa translator, to znaczy, że... cóż, zasłużyłem u niej, nie lubi mnie.
Słabo się czuję, senny.

----------


## stalker8

Wieczory są marne, słabość, objawy neurologiczne nasilają się już od popołudnia. Brak ruchu i zamartwianie się, stres przez pracę i osoby w środowisku - lekarzy od których jestem zależny; albo w instytucjach, które muszę spotykać i nie wywinę się. Z panią psycholog-kraków tu na forum wypada odezwać się - zrobię odezwę. 
Translator jakoś działa, chyba zablokowana baza kluczy konta była przyczyną, ale nie chce mi się teraz sprawdzać - oznacza to jednak, że doświadczam psychotycznego niepokoju, tak jak i z powodu jej pojawienia się, ale bez paniki, odpiszę co trzeba.

----------


## stalker8

Powinienem napisać Psycholog-Kraków, znowu moje zaburzenie dochodzi do głosu, że napisałem małymi literami, ten *żal, że nikt mi nie pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Autorko, jedyne co mi sie nasuwa to neurolog koniecznie dobry lub tez oddzial neurologiczny, obowiazkowo obrazowanie  glowy eeg i moze warto sie przyjrzec tym cyklom jakies badania hormonalne

----------


## stalker8

> Prosze o usuniecie uzytkownika Stalker8. 
> 
> 
> A tak na marginesie nie powinnam odpowiadac bo to jeszcze podjudza natretow, ale wiedz Stalker ze to zadne usprawiedliwienie sa oddzialy zamkniete w szpitalach psychiatrycznych tam pasujesz i tam ci dobiora leki i podlecza troche, jak masz orzeczenie o stopniu niepeln. to bedzie ci juz latwiej zbieraj papierki wypisy ze szpitala, sa firmy ktore zatrudniaja z orzeczeniem moze to nie jest jakas praca marzen ale staniesz na nogi i podlecza cie troche z uzaleznienia od komputera, nie wiem co umiesz robic (pewnie niewiele bo osoby ktore tak dokuczaja to glownie pasozytuja w zyciu) ale w takiej pracy nie trzeba miec nie wiadomo jakich umiejetnosci, pozbadz sie komputera i oplacania internetu to zaoszczedzisz troche, nie bierz w kolko renty i zasilkow tylko postaraj sie ogarnac wyjsc z domu *nie wiem kto sie toba zajmuje, kogo wykorzystujesz i uczyniles z niego niewolnika* 
> 
> pewnie nie potrafisz wody zagotowac ale nigdy nie jest za pozno na nauke. 
> takie osoby wlasnie ktore zaczepiaja ludzi dokuczaja to sami sa zakompleksieni boja sie wszystkiego nie potrafia nic zrobic i stad sie to bierze
> 
> - jak pozbedziesz sie kompa zaczniesz zarabiac na siebie, robic cos kolo siebie np jedzenie, pranie to troche sie uspokoja zaburzenia psychiczne, nie wiem na jakie sie leczysz jesli to schizofrenia to ciezko ci bedzie ale dasz rade. Pozdrawiam


*nie wiem kto sie toba zajmuje, kogo wykorzystujesz i uczyniles z niego niewolnika* 

Proszę:
→_cloud.mail.ru/public/JUpF/xiA42sJyV_
Mojej mamy akurat na tym zdjęciu rodzinnym chyba nie ma. Jest na tym:
→_cloud.mail.ru/public/9JDA/Rqihb5myS_

→medyczka.pl/atak-paniki-podczas-jazdy-samochodem-60911#post178677
→medyczka.pl/czy-choroba-dwubiegunowa-61248#post178761

----------


## stalker8

Poprawiony link:
→cloud.mail.ru/public/BKSy/YHWcf4PxW

----------


## stalker8

Tak więc, linki wykasowałem. Kto miał zobaczyć, ten już widział, zwłaszcza z osób stale przebywających na forum, na których pomoc liczę. Niekoniecznie specjalistów.
A mogą mnie też znaleźć osoby, które będą szkodzić. Niebezpieczne to. Ale... może ktoś się tutaj upomni o mnie, z dobrym słowem.
Co do zdjęć - i  czy coś umiem... A może - umiałem kiedyś, byłem inny, inaczej myślałem. Chyba lepszy, a kiedy się zepsułem, jak pamiętam teraz, napisał ktoś z aluzją do mnie na forum z sygnatury....

Myślę, że moja uległa część osobowości, to - jak widzieliście - po mamie. A unikająca - po ojcu. : |
Miał nie łatwe dzieciństwo, a to co na zdjęciu ze szwagierką czterdzieści? lat temu, to, myślę,  zrobiło wojsko, o którym nieraz opowiadał i towarzystwo po wyjściu z niego. Tyle.

----------


## stalker8

Tak więc, dla jasności - nigdy nie ciągnęło mnie do alkoholu i biesiadowania przy stole, spotkań na których to się odbywa. 
A ja nie mam się wtedy gdzie podziać! ...Albo zostawiają mnie wtedy ze starszymi kuzynami i kuzynkami, którzy znają się nawzajem, od lat przedszkolnych, a mieszkają w mieście, a ja jestem dla nich obcy! No tak.

Po prostu bałem się, że wypicie tego, skutkuje natychmiast takim zachowaniem. I to mi zostało do dziś. I już pisałem tutaj na forum, że bałem się od dziecka używek - włącznie z piciem kawy.

Interpunkcja i składnia - nie do opanowania dla mnie, tak jak wiele rzeczy, chyba przez chorobę.
Jeden z ciekawszych wpisów o mnie.

Raz, latem zostałem zupełnie sam i spijałem? wino z literatek (spróbowałem raz tylko z jednej?). Pamiętam, że mi bardzo smakowało i że przestraszyłem się - chyba jego działania.

----------


## stalker8

Ale, tak po dzisiejszym dniu w pracy, bo chyba mnie tu znaleźli, przez szum który wokół siebie zrobiłem na drugim forum...

Jakbym dostał jakiś ten "głodowy" zasiłek, to bym pewnie sobie coś wybrał, jakieś zajęcie, tak jak przez całe życie bezrobotnego miałem. I nawet zadbał o samopoczucie starych rodziców. Zachować sprawność jak najdłużej, nie być zależnym, krztusząc się jedzeniem, z odleżynami, leżąc albo siedząc na własnych odchodach. A... pamiętam... - to chyba z tamtego forum za mną ktoś... - dwa? dni temu tu wpis o problemach z połykaniem, a trochę wcześniej, że cewnik...

----------


## stalker8

A jeśli mnie ktoś znalazł, to chyba mam nadzieję, że i to przeczytają - dzisiejszy wpis:

_→ medyczka.pl/strach-przed-niezasnieciem-fobia-60815#post178881_

Jednak boję się wziąć tabletki, wolałbym pewnie zostać w domu, żeby dalej udawać, a nie pracować. Bo w końcu i tak finał gdzie... - tamten ośrodek, albo co się robi z samotnymi chorymi na starość...
Natłok myśl, zmęczenie, ale i trochę spokój, spać.

----------


## Monia gg

To że nie chcesz się leczyć to Twój wybór i Twój problem, daj spokój innym , nie uprzykrzaj. Jeśli tak bardzo potrzebujesz uwagi, to w każdej chwili ktoś z nas może zgłosić Twój przypadek do odpowiednich instytucji. Oni Ci pomogą. To kwestia godziny aby Cię znaleźć i aby ktoś odpowiedni zapukał do twoich drzwi.

----------


## stalker8

Monia po pierwsze: jak się czujesz - lepiej choć trochę?
Ja marnie, wieczorami, jak wrócę z tej mojej pracy, odczuwam sm i to mi nie daje robić tego co bym chciał spróbować aby przełamać tę moją ułomność i zmarnowany czas, ale... coraz bardziej czuję, że nie mam sił. I chodzić. Ostatnie trzy dni, cztery(?) próbowałem ćwiczenia - niestety bolą stawy. Po dwóch już czułem, że może być kiepsko... One dają boost na kilka godzin, ale w trakcie nie czuje się bólu w obciążonych stawach - starczyło trzy dni... 
Myślę, że zanim się położę, dokończę przepisywanie i czytanie bajki → _medyczka.pl/ospa-w-miejscu-intymnym-61064#post179076_, którą słucham przed snem; i na spacerze z psem dzisiaj - 58 minut. Jutro wypada powtórzyć; za tydzień wrócić.  Taka metoda. Ale właśnie nie wracam, zaostrzenia objawów. Latem zrobiłem najwięcej, bo miałem inne godziny pracy. -_- 
Podpowiedzieli na tamtym forum, dali link, ale znalazłem i wcześniej też inne, jak się uczyć. I ostatnio. Potwierdza, że mniej więcej tak jak chciałbym próbować. Jeszcze trochę i przepisywałbym na tyle swobodnie, że mógłbym się skupiać na treści (już prawie to mam).  Co do leków - Maksymilian coś mi wysłał - pokazał kogoś, jakby z aspergerem, chyba abym się porównał; może by nie ruszać, zostawić tak jak jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Monia - dokladnie podpisuje sie obiema rekami pod tym co ostatnio napisalas. trzeba takie osob zglaszac i umieszczac na oddzialach zamknietych

----------


## stalker8

Świątecznie, słodko:
→forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,69731,93961260,93961260,CUKIER_A_ZDROWIE_PSYCHIC  ZNE.html
Taki sobie czyjś wpis, czy / na ile poważnie traktować to. ↑


Nie chce mi się szukać, z forum Hyperreal - neuroleptyk w małych dawkach podbija dopaminę, dlatego tak fatalnie czułem się podczas kuracji ketrelem. Ale doktor tego nie powiedziała. Tak fatalnie, że chciałem odstawić - i co? - No, jak tam dalej pisze ktoś znający się chyba na rzeczy - reakcją na odstawienie jest jeszcze większa produkcja tejże - i jeszcze gorsze samopoczucie, więc - powrót w większej dawce. Mistrzostwo świata.

Tak, nażarłem się dzisiaj, przy starych rodzicach. Po wczorajszym oczy odmówiły... i nie przepisywałem bajki o myszce Pik. Myślałem, że choć o Popie i Jołopie - tam jest dużo zabawnych wyrażeń. No, ale też nie spałem nad ranem już po czwartej.
Po osiemnastej - to tak jak napisałem wczoraj, już nie za bardzo cokolwiek. A to zmęczenie jest takie, że ani spać, ani siedzieć, no pisać tępo... może i jeszcze, spróbuję? A jak nie - *to czym mam się zająć? I po co?* 

A pamiętacie, jak tutaj polecano książkę Susan Cain - jakie to wartościowe życie mają introwertycy, bo się potrafią zająć sami sobą? Czemu ja nie potrafię? A kiedyś wydawało mi się, że mogę? - Nie pamiętam, nie patrzę co pisałem wyżej; to było u mnie przez lata, dawanie sobie nagród (dopaminy), z braku serotoniny, no chyba.. jednak nie - trudno powiedzieć co kiedy i dlaczego robiłem. Za to teraz jest tak jak powinno; każde zetknięcie z ludźmi to przykrość, zawsze coś im we mnie nie pasuje. I dopiero od niedawna to dostrzegam, że każdemu. No to chyba - ile jeszcze wytrzymam i siedzieć dalej, od czasu do czasu wytrzepać sobie przy porno; albo może i jak najwięcej, żebym.. i tak nie mam sił. Przestać pisać na forum, nie naprzykrzać się. Chodzi się ciężko, bo bolą stawy, kolano, stopy, dłonie, kręgosłup (mam biofenac, który jest lepszy niż poprzedni), no i tak. Czyli na następną zaczepkę nie odpisuję, w innych tematach też nie mam po co, więc może też się powstrzymam, będę ruszał palcami przepisując bajki ruskie - rano nawet pomyślałem, że może nie w programie, tylko ze strony internetowej gdzie je pobrałem, ale do pliku - wolniej by to szło niż w programie, który męczy wzrok, ale i na zabicie czasu. Artykuły, nawet jakbym umiał znaleźć, to są za trudne. Czyli nic mnie nie interesuje, wszystko za trudne.

----------


## Monia ghd

A już na pewno nie ,kiedy wchodząc tu, natykam się na twoje posty.
Człowieku, naprawdę Ci współczuję i mi Cię szkoda (inaczej łatwiej byłoby mi olać Twoje wiadomości tu na forum) ale z drugiej strony, równie mocno wkurza mnie fakt, że ok- osoba jest chora, ma poważne problemy, z tym że dlaczego nie zgłosisz się do szpitala i zamiast tego gnebisz innych - winnych Ci nic ludzi. W moim odczuciu jest to owszem - współczucie, ale na granicy z odrazą do Twojej osoby. Zobacz ile czasu marnujesz tu na tych forach. To Ci w niczym nie pomoże. Weź się w garsc i zacznij działać! Życzę Ci wszystkiego dobrego, ale daj już sobie spokój z tym co wyczyniasz,bo w końcu natrafisz na taką osobę, ktorej się skończy cierpliwość i uprzejmość w stosunku do twojej osoby.

----------


## Monia ghd

Miałam na myśli,że wcale nie czuje się lepiej, a już na pewno gdy wchodzę tu na forum i widzę Twoje wypowiedzi.

Rzeczywiście doszły mi dziwne, specyficzne bóle. Dziś pierwszy raz chyba mialam z takowymi doczynienia. Mianowicie, krótki, nagły intensywny z tyłu głowy - prawa strona, trwajacy 2 sekundy. Pojawiał się  w ciągu dnia kilkanaście razy. uczucie -doslownie - jakby ktoś wbijał mi nóż w głowę. Mam nadzieję,że to jednodniowa 'bolowa przygoda'. O ile jestem znośna na bóle i wydaje mi się ze wytrzymała nawet na te najgorsze - to przy tym 'czyms' cholera jasna mnie trafia, jest tak nieznośny. Krótki,ale mega nieznośny. Wolałabym zwyczajny, długotrwały ból niz ten który odczuwałam przez cały dzień. Tego nawet nie nazwę bólem. Irytujace, męczące, nieznośne "atak.

----------


## stalker8

Monia "sgh-agh"
A Ty "specyficzne moje bóle" to znasz z tego forum, jak pisałem o tym, czy z prywatnych wiadomości z innego forum, skąd za mną przylazłaś - wirtualna. I tak będziesz podjudzać do czego? - Żebym zrozumiał, że moje jęczenie jest bez sensu. No wiem, że jest.
A co by było, gdybym tak od paru lat - od 2014 właśnie, nie jęczał na forach, czemu to robię...

A przedtem komu jęczałem?  Do telefonu, tak? - No jej. I to było - przypominam - nawet na jej koszt. Mnie nawet na użytkowanie telefonu nie było stać (teraz też nie mam po co, używam jako walkman, słucham ruskich bajek).

Ten ból, to trudno powiedzieć od czego - od ucha, od zębów... zęby od ucha? - Bo to jest blisko. W końcu nerw trójdzielny - no boli to, ale nie jak wbijanie noża, raczej jak krojenie nożem, albo...
Aha - ja tutaj pisałem coś o brytyjskich komandosach w książce Wołoszańskiego... - jak wbijali nóż za uchem pod potylicę... To chyba tutaj czytałaś, moje - "Monia".
Więc jesteś jednak z Medyczka.pl, nie z tamtych for?

No, a czemu ucho... - bo w pracy, gdzie chyba wiedzą, że tu piszę, młodszy kolega mnie znalazł tutaj przez forum informatyczne, no i co z tego. Nie muszę tam pracować - zechcą to zwolnią, a najpierw zgnoją.

Wiesz, ja ostatnio bardzo marnym krokiem wracam stamtąd. Chyba już Tobie pisałem.

...na ten "Twój" ból - paracetamol 2x500, co kilka godzin + Doreta (chyba 300). Nie trwa kilka sekund, tylko tak z pół minuty.
No i wiesz - niektórzy się kaleczą, tną... Ból ma to do siebie, że się myśli aby przeszedł i aby tylko to. 

Po wyleczeniu zębów, to się uspokoiło - dwóch, pokazywałem tutaj ropień, pamiętacie? - ktoś mi wtedy zmienił tapetę pod Linux Mint, jak tylko tutaj dałem link do zdjęcia. No tak było.
Uspokoiło się, ale ucho boli nadal, często, ale już nie tak mocno. To okno w pracy. A zaczęło się prawdopodobnie od tego, że wpychałem tam brudną watę - jeszcze jeździłem na rowerze, bo mam blisko.

A teraz już nie jeżdżę, prawie dwa lata, bo mi ktoś przebił oponę, za moje zachowanie, ale nie mam dowodów. No i rower jest stary, obciachowy, zniszczony. Jak też lepiej, abym choć te 2 km chodził - słucham sobie wtedy np. bajek, albo audiokursów języka, mp3.

No jak Wam się podoba - a Tobie Monia, ten wpis? No czuję, że choroba mnie otępia, mam tam pół etatu, a pod koniec pracy już mam dość, zmęczenie. I powrót wolnym krokiem.
Od lat mam taki sen, że nogi odmawiają mi posłuszeństwa chodzić. Wydaje mi się, że miałem go, jeszcze zanim zachorowałem, albo - w każdym razie - od bardzo dawna. No i to w połączeniu z parestezjami... daje to błogie poczucie porażki, że to koniec, że już dość, że nic nie muszę, jak tak ciężko idę.
A dzisiaj, z braku ruchu, ból kręgosłupa, mogę łyknąć Tizanor, ale jezcze nie tym razem, może jutro. Noc będzie chłodna, więc koc. 

Aha - no i w 2015, było z tym tak, że latem przeszło w zdrętwienie języka i gardła, aż nie mogłem połykać. I mówić trudno. Nawraca czasem, teraz jednak odczuwam to minimalnie. Doktor poz powiedział o tym, że to "taki sobie objaw", to też pisałem. Też chyba galtonista. No to ja też galtonista, a co mi zostało. Ręka też mi drętwieje, lewa, jest wyraźnie słabsza - jak coś w pracy trzeba przekartkować, to wyraźnie czuję, jakbym nie był jej pewny.

Coś jeszcze napiszesz z moich objawów, czy już wszystkie?

----------


## stalker8

Nie jest tak wyraźnie słabsza, przesadziłem...? Wydaje mi się nawet, że to od dyskopatii w szyjnym - czasem po ćwczeniach to się nasila - np. ukłon japoński, przez rozciąganie tego odcinka kręgosłupa, powodował nieraz ostry ból pod łopatką u góry, promieniujący do tej ręki; raz nawet przerwałem ćwiczenia żeby wziać doretę... chyba rok temu. Unoszenie hantelki typu wiosłowanie, też obciąża wyraźnie to miejsce, że czuję ostre kłucie (tak w okolicy C6-7, patrzę na dermatomy teraz), dlatego zaprzestałem robić to.
Z ręką się porobiło pod koniec 2012. Miałem wtedy chyba rzut. I na początku stycznia 2013 dostałem na jej drżenie (i głowy) Rolpryna SR (chyba taka nazwa, ten lek). Drętwiały przy tym palce, dość mocno, potem dłoń, teraz nie jest to tak wyraźne; jeszcze jakiś czas temu drętwienie przechodziło w ból przedramienia, nieznaczny, ale niepokojący.

W szpitalu wiosną 2013 doktor powiedziała, że to może być zmiana w rdzeniu; a czułem, że to obejmuje i jakby ramię i mięsień piersiowy. No i była. A w 2016, styczeń, zmniejszyła się, ale pojawił i druga. Podobno to właśnie wpływa na to, że czasem częściej sikam. Jeśli gorszy dzień.

----------


## stalker8

Nie wszystko.
Jesienią 2014 zgłosiłem się z tym bólem ucha/szczęki do doktora poz... - pisałem już o tym.
Poprosiłem o antydepresant, wypisał mianserynę. Test Becka i polecenie, abym poszedł do psychiatry, skoro mi się wydaje, że to depresja, sugerował młodą panią doktor, która leczy nowocześnie...
Nowocześnie, to tak jak pisali w Wyborczej - orzeka się zaburzenia, a nie depresję. No zresztą mam od niej F60.
Nic mu nie mówiłem o Marlenie, dopiero u niej.
Marlena wiedziała, że to już, bo nękałem ją smsami po nocy... Że to jest moment, żeby mi dowalić po prostu, ale - i to też pisałem: od tygodni, od lata, nie miałem już  o czym z Nią rozmawiać; dawała do zrozumienia po spotkaniu wiosną... - jaki zmęczony wtedy za Nią łaziłem, nie wiedząc co z Nią robić, ani dokąd...

Tak więc, powiedziałem, że podejrzewam zęby, bo tam mnie bolało. Starczyło zrobić rtg i wyszłoby pewnie to co... prawie rok temu dopiero. Ale w uchu też coś było, więc krople od laryngologa, które doraźnie stosuję do teraz. Już jest cieplej więc przestałem. No doktor stwierdził, że pewnie wieśniak napchał sobie waty.

Chodziłem z tym do laryngologa, który wiosną 2015 zapisał Milgammę - chyba 5 szt. I Urydynox. Pamiętam, że nawet jeździłem do szpitala na rowerze, ale po godzinie zastrzyk zaczynał działać tak, że nie mogłem wstać...

Laryngolog stwierdził też, że to wobec tego SM i żebym jechał tam gdzie mają interferony...

W 2016 jesienią, to już doktor poz; kolejny raz Milgamma. Ale wpisał, że.... to na kręgosłup lędźwiowy. :]
Spytałem go dlaczego, po wszystkim...
Starsza pani pielęgniarka, której się nie spodobałem z powodu zachowania, a może i wyglądu (powiedziałem, że ostrożnie bo "boli dupsko"), zrobiła mi tak, że... no można tym chyba trwale uszkodzić mięsień.
Szczęście, że nie trafiłem na nią więcej.
Natomiast druga, cierpliwa i miła, mówiła, że przy sm, to powinienem brać takie zastrzyki co jakiś czas - że poczuję się po nich mocniejszy. I faktycznie - byłem. I kręgosłup też chyba był lepszy przez jakiś czas. Chyba październik, bo listopad/grudzień zawsze gorszy.

----------


## stalker8

W związku z dzisiejszym daniem mi do zrozumienia, na co mogę tutaj liczyć:
medyczka.pl/czeste-polucje-w-wieku-30-a-61382#post179215

Dwa linki - o tym jak choroba wpływa na sprawność umysłową, bo gdyby "Monia" nie napisałem, to przecież nie wiedziałem - przez lata. ...Czy jednak trafiłem na to w 2016?
→ _biegusy.zgora.pl/modules/articles/article.php?id=26_

Oraz - po 47 latach:
→ _mazurkiewicz.com.pl/smpo36.html_

Współcześnie każdy kto na to zapada ma dostęp do internetu. A mnie jak już miałem dostęp, nie chciało się szukać o tym jak sobie z tą chorobą radzić, tak jak o czymkolwiek, uznałem że nic w życiu z tego co mają zdrowi nie jest dla mnie dostępne, tylko szukanie satysfakcji z krótkotrwałych przyjemności.

----------


## stalker8

Nadal mętnie piszę, cóż nie daję rady lepiej. Liczyć mogę na dołujące wpisy, abym zechciał się pogrążyć w braniu prochów w końcu. Miałem też dodać, że drętwienie języka niekiedy przechodzi w ból (podobny do tego w ręce?) - nie ważne... cała ta strona głowy, czuję ją w ten sposób; jeden z neurologów zauważył jeszcze w 2013, że tą stroną mniej się uśmiecham - to znaczy, wykrzywiam twarz do uśmiechu - też po co to piszę.

Interferon, wg informacji z pierwszego linku, po dwóch latach stosowania poprawia możliwości kognitywne. W 2016 nie wiedziałem o tym, dopiero ten artykuł, ale jesienią...  Nie liczyłem, że mi tak drogie leczenie zaproponują - uznałem też, że mnie podpuszczają, kpią. Spytałem pielęgniarkę ile razy w tygodniu ten interferon (Beta 1A) - odpowiedziała, że trzy razy. Uznała, że jestem głupkiem, który się nawet nie interesował. - Prawda, nie interesowałem się, liczyłem, że może solumedrol. Pamiętam jaki marny byłem z niewyspania wtedy. No taki jak teraz. I jak naiwnie, głupio myślałem, również  przez udział w forum informatycznym/komputerowym, miałem wyrzuty sumienia.. Teraz czy mam... - teraz mi to już nic nie da. Żadne leczenie.
Jeśli mam ograniczoną pamięć krótkotrwałą, to o zbudowaniu sobie poczucia wartości na tym, że próbowałbym się czegoś uczyć, np. języka - nie ma mowy. Zresztą co ja sobie roję, roiłem, że coś jeszcze mogę. Dlaczego przez całe życie roiłem sobie, że potrafię się czegoś uczyć, bo w szkole dostawałem dobre oceny, a w domu widziałem efekty tego co robię grając na akordeonie, albo budując te papierowe modele; będąc w tym dalekim od mistrzostwa, mało od siebie wymagałem, choć miałem takie okresy, że starałem się - chyba po tym jak wziąłem przez dwa miesiące Moklar, ale to też chyba sobie głupio tłumaczę.

I co - że tutaj ktoś przeze mnie nie pójdzie z pieniędzmi do lekarza, bo napisałem, że Witkowski, Vetulani, że Galton, eugenika, darwinizm, itp.?
No, ale przecież tak jest - kto ma być chory, ten choćby zapłacił, nie wyzdrowieje, a ja sobie za to ani nie ulżę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie jest autorka tematu, jak się czuje, nie zagląda już tutaj? Mam podobne objawy, może u niej już przeszło?

----------


## Monia mmmmm

> gdzie jest autorka tematu, jak się czuje, nie zagląda już tutaj? Mam podobne objawy, może u niej już przeszło?


Witaj! Niestety nic nadal z tym nie zrobiłam. Mam rzadziej te objawy, ponieważ staram się jeść lekkie jedzenie i niewielkie ilości (choć nigdy tłusto nie jadłam). Dam przykład - tydzień temu, zjadłam - na spróbowanie - dosłownie kawalek żółtego sera (pełnotłusty) i automatycznie mnie to dopadło. Wiadomo co. Do tego doszedł denerwujący ból karku.  to nie był zwyczajny ból, bo na zwykle bóle - mniejsze, większe jestem odporna. Nie umiem opisać tego bólu, ale taki że szlag człowieka trafia. Czułam jak zaraz wybuchnę, miałam ochotę pierdzielnac głową o sciane. jakby ciśnienie w czaszce wzrosło. Nie wiem jak to opisać. Nie wiem też, czy ten ból miał związek z tymi atakami i zmęczeniem po zjedzeniu. Nie jem weglowodanow, ciężkich potraw.
Zauważyłam też zmianę w zachowaniu odkąd łykam magnez. Jestem spokojniejsza. Naprawdę! jest to taka różnica i ulga. Cudownie poczuć taką "normalność"

----------


## stlkr8

Ja też jestem. Po zbanowaniu nie mogę pisać zalogowany.
U mnie... zawroty głowy; mogę chodzić, ale dużo wolniej niż jeszcze zimą. Prawa połowa głowy. Zrobienie czegokolwiek obiema rękami sprawia większą trudność - np. przy owijaniu papierem paczki z butami do odesłania z Allegro...
Dziś znowu czuję, że częściej chce mi się sikać; trochę szybszy oddech; po godz. 15/16 mam duże problemy z koncentracją, dlatego powinienem wykorzystać najbliższe godziny... choć właściwie... marnie. Przesiedzę znowu na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zmęczenie, które nie ustępuje, drętwienie po prawej stronie, szyja, język, aż po ucho, ręka, zawroty głowy, parestezje

----------


## Monia mmm

> Zmęczenie, które nie ustępuje, drętwienie po prawej stronie, szyja, język, aż po ucho, ręka, zawroty głowy, parestezje


Polecam brać magnez z witaminą b6. brać taką dawkę jak przy niedoborze. Czyt.ulotke.

----------

